# [German NR] 9.51 Onehanded Single (Cornelius Dieckmann)



## Yes We Can! (Mar 4, 2017)

This beats my own German record from 2015 by 0.02 seconds, improving my world ranking from 20 to 19. The last layer was a pretty easy ZBLL case: Anti-Sune U Sune.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 4, 2017)

So fetch


----------



## joshsailscga (Mar 6, 2017)

Big reactions are cool and all, but sometimes I just like to see the calm "Dr. Livingstone I presume?" type of reactions.
GJ there, I think you must be near the top of the list for most OH sub-10's.


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 6, 2017)

Reconstruction?
Seemed to be a very efficient f2l


----------



## asacuber (Mar 6, 2017)

Sub bhargav by 0.01 lolwut


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 6, 2017)

Oops didn't realise I was judging an NR lol


----------

